# My odd little guy...



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

So I recently bought 6 cherry barbs.
5 of them stay close, get along and play together but one fish so happens to avoid the crowd all the time. Even during feeding, every fish would swim to the top but he would rather wander alone down below. Is this normal?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Not entirely normal, but some fish are oddballs. It is also possible there is something wrong with this fish, so I'd keep a close eye on it for awhile.


----------

